# Styrofoam for Dioramas



## GrauGeist (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey guys, I have some styrofoam here that would be great for diorama projects.

This styrofoam is machine cut and has a closed (small) cell so it would be great to work with as rock walls, stone buildings or even a cobbled road surface. Being closed cell also means it's not brittle or sheds peices easily.

I have a bunch of different sizes and quantities, and will be getting more (these are used in packing material for two-way radios) over the next few months or so.

I'll list the sizes and if anyone is interested in them, shoot me a PM. *These are not for sale*, I'm offering them to anyone who needs them.
(But if you feel like you want to trade me for something, that's fine...offers of beer, women, vintage automobiles or a combination of each will be considered) 

The dimensions of the various peices are:
3 peices - 3 1/2" (wide) x 2 1/4" (high) x 5" (long)

5 peices - 3" (wide) x 1 1/8" (high) x 4 3/8" (long)

5 peices - 2 1/2" (wide) x 1 1/8" (high) x 7 1/2" (long)

1 peice - 3 1/2" (wide) x 1" (high) x 18 1/2" (long)

3 peices - 4" (wide) x 5/8" (high) x 16 1/2" (long)

4 peices - 8 1/2" (wide) x 3/8" (high) x 15 1/4" (long)

2 peices - 11 3/4" (wide) x 5/16" (high) x 13" (long)


----------

